# Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I just picked up my 2008 Eos (Eismeer Blue, Cornsilk, 2.0T, Lux, Dynaudio) a week ago and I'm delighted with the car but also a bit frustrated with the lack of cabin storage space. I went on the OEMpl.us website and ordered the dash cubby to change out the panel under the headlight switch. The order arrived today and I set about disassembling that corner of the lower dash. It wasn't easy. The fuse panel and lower screws were simple enough. But disconnecting the headlight switches was a bear, as was decoupling the trip at the top just under the instrument cluster. At length I got it all off. But it was only then that I discovered that the 2008 Eos has been redesigned. There seems to be a fairly heavy-duty bracket (part of the steering wheel assembly?) behind there and the cubby will not fit as it is too deep. Just wanted to warn others who may have similar plans.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (cjboffoli)*

I looked at that as a good idea mod, then read the instructions. There was some statement about doing a major cut to a structural piece - which is when I gave up. I think this is a good warning for 07, 08, and most likely 09, 10, etc. Thanks!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (cjboffoli)*

This has always been an issue not just MY08. This reinforcement bar was added for all NAR vehicles because of US safety standards. The ROW Eos don't have that steel bar and therefore can have the storage cubby without major modifications.
You can still put it in if your willing to cut through that bar but you may loose your warranty or worse, insurance eligibility if you get into an accident...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I just picked up my 2008 Eos (Eismeer Blue, Cornsilk, 2.0T, Lux, Dynaudio) a week ago and I'm delighted with the car but also a bit frustrated with the lack of cabin storage space. I went on the OEMpl.us website and ordered the dash cubby to change out the panel under the headlight switch. The order arrived today and I set about disassembling that corner of the lower dash. It wasn't easy. The fuse panel and lower screws were simple enough. *But disconnecting the headlight switches was a bear*, as was decoupling the trip at the top just under the instrument cluster. At length I got it all off. But it was only then that I discovered that the 2008 Eos has been redesigned. There seems to be a fairly heavy-duty bracket (part of the steering wheel assembly?) behind there and the cubby will not fit as it is too deep. Just wanted to warn others who may have similar plans. 

Huh? Removing the headlight switch is easy. Just push the switch in, turn it to the right and pull it out...
Apparently, you did not find the easy to follow instructions on installing the cubby at oempl.us http://oempl.us/article_info.p...c5b56
The instructions are very clear in what needs to be done. For future reference, if you do not see instructions or parts for an Eos, look for a MkV Jetta or Golf...
BTW did you bother to call the folks at oempl.us before ordering to see how to install it or when you had trouble installing it?

_Modified by owr084 at 11:08 PM 9-21-2007_


_Modified by owr084 at 11:11 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (chocoholic_too)*

Beate is correct, there was some discussion on this topic earlier. 
I couldn't find the thread I wanted, but this thread touches on it a bit (about 1/2 way down)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3264066
NOTE: Canadian spec NAR has the cubby in 2007, haven't noticed if it has been deleted in '08.
Kevin


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (just4fun)*

There are two small brackets that have to be removed. Not particularly difficult and worth the effort, in our opinion!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Problem with OEMpl.us dash cubby in 2008 EOS Lux (OEMpl.us)*

I have a cubby in an 07. Most steps were easy. The hardest part was knowing the interior color of my car! Wanted beige, got moonrock... so I ordered beige! Rich was very helpful in an exchange.
Second hardest part: removing that reinforcing bar... that bar is why the NAR car does not have the cubby.








Greg


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm new to this car and to this forum and obviously did not see these instructions prior to my attempt at installation. Nor was there anything at all from OEMpl.us indicating where instructions could be found. I'm reticent to remove what seems to be a significant structural component of something that is going to be between me and whatever I might be crashing in to. I also find it somewhat disappointing to see that OEMpl.us has commented here in response to my post and yet has not responded to my direct e-mail regarding a return/exchange.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I'll come to Rich's defense on this one... I've got to close to pulling the trigger on this one on 2 or 3 occassions, but after reading the very clear installation instructions on his site have always shied away at the last minuite..


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Why should Rich require any defense? I had read these forums fairly extensively in the past week or so and had not seen the installation instructions posted here in 2006 until the link was re-posted in response to mine. I'll concede that I apparently did not educate myself sufficiently in advance of ordering what I thought was a bolt-on modification. But that is no excuse for Rich to simply ignore a customer that is trying to follow-up with him. If there is a matter of a restocking fee or whatever, so be it. But a good businessman would respond to a customer to work something out. If OEMpl.us is the kind of business that is willing to take your money but do nothing more for its customers, then perhaps this should be an instructive lesson for others here who may be considering doing business with them.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Sorry, 
I wasn't referring to return policy, just to installation instructions. I found them every time I went to look at that particular item, and read them through multiple times. hoping to convince muself that it would easy. 
I'm sure Rich will do the right thing with respect to returning the item...
-Mark


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
I feel strongly that forum members should have the right to offer their observations and comments on products even when that company is a sponsor of the forum; and for that matter, the product supplier should have the opportunity to rebut. We have allowed copious comments on LCT, and for that matter on VW, so why not Oemplus? I have been a satisfied purchaser of Oemplus' products before, but I do agree with the cjboffoli's comments that their installation instructions are not always adequate. The most obvious place anybody looks for instructions is WITH the product, not necessarily the website. At the very least Oemplus could make strong reference in the packaging to instructions availability on their website. 


_Modified by ravennarocket at 1:36 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*

I really don't want to start an argument but I feel that the instructions are clearly linked from the product page on his web site, so I think it's reasonable to expect people to read them before ordering. 
That said, I can tell you that even if you have of whole team of people who's are employed to write documentation, and you ship the instructions with the product the chances of people reading them are slim..... 
You should see the number of questions I have to answer in the public ( and private, come to think of it







) forums associated with my day job that are addressed by the documentation








And no contary to popular opinion this is not my day job









_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:14 AM 9-22-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:16 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

And I respect that you are entitled to your opinion, as should the originator of this thread. I will not comment further. At least other readers are now more aware of the circumstances relating to purchases from this vendor. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*

Fair enough..
BTW if anybody else is considering retrofitting said item to a US spec car instructions are here...

http://oempl.us/article_info.p...ae2ab
Unlike some other vendors Rich does provide full contact information, including phone numbers here
http://oempl.us/contact_us.php...58b60


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:24 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_I'm new to this car and to this forum and obviously did not see these instructions prior to my attempt at installation. Nor was there anything at all from OEMpl.us indicating where instructions could be found. I'm reticent to remove what seems to be a significant structural component of something that is going to be between me and whatever I might be crashing in to. I also find it somewhat disappointing to see that OEMpl.us has commented here in response to my post and yet has not responded to my direct e-mail regarding a return/exchange.

You weren't trying very hard. Before I bought mine a number of months ago from oempl.us, I was quite able to find the instructions. In fact, there is even a link on the page that says "Installation instructions are here." If you click the "here", you are taken directly to the instructions. And, it is not a recent addition in response to your complaint. If you go to http://www.archive.org and visit the same page from May 2007, it has the same link http://web.archive.org/web/200...4e40b



_Modified by owr084 at 9:35 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_Why should Rich require any defense? I had read these forums fairly extensively in the past week or so and had not seen the installation instructions posted here in 2006 until the link was re-posted in response to mine. I'll concede that I apparently did not educate myself sufficiently in advance of ordering what I thought was a bolt-on modification. But that is no excuse for Rich to simply ignore a customer that is trying to follow-up with him. If there is a matter of a restocking fee or whatever, so be it. But a good businessman would respond to a customer to work something out. If OEMpl.us is the kind of business that is willing to take your money but do nothing more for its customers, then perhaps this should be an instructive lesson for others here who may be considering doing business with them.

As in my earlier post, the link to the installation instructions is quite clearly marked on the webpage at oempl.us It was in May 2007 (and probably earlier, I did not check) and in Sep 2007. 
As for searching vwvortex, go to the search page, search on the word "cubby" in the "Eos" forum, in the post bodies, in the archived content (not the recent). Then you will pull up messages such as this from NOVEMBER 2006 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2939477 which mentions the existence of the need to remove the bar and a link to the the install instructions (posted by xstatic on 3 Dec 2006...)
Oh, and that thread I just found through the search function? You can also find it right at the top of the Eos forum in the "Eos Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)" thread, a sticky put there for all noobies to read








You only have yourself to blame for your installation woes and poor search skills.
_Modified by owr084 at 9:44 PM 9-22-2007_ 


_Modified by owr084 at 9:48 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

I really think it's safe to assume that ALL issues relating to installation instructions have been addressed at this point..



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:10 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Some "safety" items in USA spec cars aren't there to increase the safety of the car per se so much as they are there to protect the manufacturer from the driver who is not wearing their seatbelt. Seatbelt usage in Canada and the ROW is much higher, hence we do not have the extra bar behind the dash and we get the cubby installed at the factory.
If you wear your seatbelt and you don't try to sue VW after an accident, then you can probably do away with the lawyer feature.
As for service from OEMplus, I found them to be very good to deal with. They were very accomodating on an out of stock situation and on an exchange on a wrong part that was shipped. Though they are a web store, they aren't a true 24/7 operation with 100 CSRs standing by to serve you. I'm sure that they'll get back to you.








JJ


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

For the record, Rich finally did get back to me. After a bit more research, and now armed with the well-illustrated instructions, I think I'm game to going further with the modification. 
mark_d_drake: I generally agree with your assessment that people don't like to read. But as a Dartmouth-educated writer I for one do read instructions and something more would have been helpful in this case, especially as I apparently lack the level of perfection (and web trawling time) that users like owr84 do.
Thanks to all those positive contributors here who invest their time helping fellow Eos owners sort this stuff out. This exchange has been helpful.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Glad to hear you're going to take a crack at this. Let us know how it goes, I still itching to do this one myself, a couple of more positive experiences may push me over the edge once I finish writing the damn whitepapers I'm on the hook for at work at the moment....


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks to everyone for both the constructive criticism and the spirited discussion!








Christopher, I am sorry that I was not able to respond to your direct email earlier. I check this website occasionally over the weekend, but do not have access to my email (except via BB) outside of business hours.
I have modified the product page to make the link to our installation instructions more explicit. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do for you or any other Eos enthusiasts!
For those of you still interested in trying this mod (Mr. Drake), we'll provide free (domestic) shipping on cubbies ordered before the end of the month. Please mention "EOS FORUM" in your order notes and we'll refund the shipping charges!
Titan Black and Moonrock Grey are in stock now and Cornsilk Beige is on the way shortly...


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

I am glad to see this resolved. For my part I ordered the blue side mirrors for the Eos, and their instructions were clear concise to the point and very simple to accomplish. 
I love the new mirrors. They are wonderful at night and the extra visibility is WONDERFUL. 
I have not gotten the extra storage cubby, but that was also due to the fact that I had read the information and realized that US and European cars are different with the metal bar. 
One thing I stress for all members on the boards, is to make sure and read everything you can about any product before making the decision to buy, it will save you a lot of grief. This like any of the products that OEM sells seems to be well documented, and as long as you can follow instructions you should have no problem with the install.
I am too lazy to do this one, kind of like being too lazy to do a roof mod. The new harness is making me rethink that somewhat, but I still do not feel comfortable doing something that could so profoundly impact my warranty, on the most important feature of the car.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

now that that has been solved... may I derail the topic and ask about how big this cubby is? like what sort of things could you fit into it and still close it. I did not see dimensions or volume on the pages. thanks


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

The actual little drawer itself is about 5 1/2 inches wide, 6 inches from front to back and about 3 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_now that that has been solved... may I derail the topic and ask about how big this cubby is? like what sort of things could you fit into it and still close it. I did not see dimensions or volume on the pages. thanks

I keep my sunglasses in the cubby. You could fit slightly bigger items inside though. If you like I can take some pictures.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

THANK YOU again to Rich from OEMpl.us and to all other posters who offered positive support and advice. I'm pleased to report the successful installation of my cubby tonight. With the right tools and the illustrated instructions everything went smoothly. The worst part is that one bolt tucked way down below on the right. It took forever to remove and required lots of patience and dexterity. In the end, my abortive first attempt was helpful as it familiarized me with the anatomy of that particular part of the dashboard. I'm happy to have the extra space.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

Glad to hear it went well.... Now once I've recovered from last night's Hard Drive Crash and re-written the white papers I'm on the hook for....


----------

